# Solved: Corrupt Task Scheduler entries



## Brian41 (May 10, 2004)

Hi, not sure where to post this problem as I have recently update to windows 10 online but suspect that it was there in Windows 7 before the update. The problem is the task scheduler appears to be in a bit of a mess. When I started it intending to schedule a malware scan time for defender (in windows 10 I could not find a way to do this in defender - no 'settings' button) I got a series of messages each of which I had to 'ok' before I got to the the task window. The following are examples:

Task UpdateRecordPath The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task StartRecording: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task SqLiteRecoveryTask: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task ReindexSearchRoot: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task RegisterSearch: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task StartRecording: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task PvrScheduleTask: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task PvrRecovery Task: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task PBDADiscoveryW2: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task PBDADiscoveryW1: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task PBDADiscovery: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task OCURDiscovery: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid
Task OCURActivate: The task object version is either unsupported or invalid

In all about 34 such messages appeared one after the other. This happens every time I start the task scheduler. I have looked all over the internet for a solution but cannot find a match for my problem. I found one suggestion that said to look in the registry under:

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache 

for the keys relating to the errors and delete them. I backed up the 'Tasks' branch of the registry and found about 5 of the entries under 'tree' (these appeared as { } with numbers between the brackets) and I deleted them., but although they do not appear in the messages anymore the others do and I cannot find any of them listed in the registry. 

I would be grateful if anyone can shed any light on this I am thinking of going back to windows 7 and starting again but suspect this problem will still be there in windows 7.

ps I tried to imoprt the backed up branch back into the registry via 'merge' and also using the command line, both failed with 'unable to access registry' message.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

What about:
C:\Windows\System32\Tasks


----------



## Brian41 (May 10, 2004)

Hi, thanks for the reply. Since my post I have found other pointers to the problem which have helped me to solve it, and yes C:\Windows\System32\Tasks was included, so thanks for that. For the record just in case somebody else comes across this problem, using all of the info I found on the net, the solution was as follows.

Opened task scheduler and wrote down all of the tasks which appeared in the error messages, one after the other clicking 'ok' after each one. Then I opened the registry at: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\ and backed up this branch of the registry with 'file' 'export' . (I suppose I could have set a system restore point as an alternative or as an extra)

Then I opened C:\Windows\System32\Tasks, so both windows were open alongside each other.

I then entered the name of each task from my list one at a time in the registry search box and the windows search box, each search produced a matching registry key and the corresponding task file in System32\Tasks. I moved the task file to another location so that I could replace it if anything went wrong and deleted the registry key. I repeated this for all of the tasks in my list. There were three items which only came up in the registry search, all were in the 'Tree' section of the registry, I just deleted them. Restarted everything now fine.
I think this was an upgrade problem as a number of the tasks were related to Media Center which is not supported in Windows 10 and must have been removed from programs during the upgrade, I suppose they must have forgotten about the task scheduler!


----------

